# Analyze me! I want an objective view point :)



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Although, I know there is plenty of room for error here, I am curious to know how other people perceive my actions and thoughts. I am willing bring facts to the table about my life in order to answer any questions or respond to any assumptions you might have. 

Every time I do a simple yes/no MBTI quiz I get a INTJ, without fail. What has recently confused me is the cognitive function test, as each time I've taken it, I have had different results: 1)INTP 2) INFP 3) ESTJ 

I have also read nearly all the types and can relate to a lot of them. :mellow:


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Hey there. 
Can you fill out a questionnaire so we could get started? Look in one of the sticky threads to find one.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Hey there.
> Can you fill out a questionnaire so we could get started? Look in one of the sticky threads to find one.


Oh! Yes. 
_1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
_It was the fact that I questioned my personality.

_2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
_
Success in my ambitions and having continued volition to reach my goals. 

_3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
_
I was jogging everyday, I actually kept in contact with my three friends on a regular basis, I had a lot of fun with my fiancé, I just had some big success in the music business, and I occasionally went out to socialize with a group of people which made me feel norma, even though it was quite tiring. 

Around that time I was producing music for a video game, making music for an advertisement for Sony, working on an album for a local hip-hop group. My business was thriving! I was very excited.

_4) What makes you feel inferior?
_
A weapon? Lol, I'm not sure. When I am isolated for a long time I feel a little bit inferior in general.

_5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
_
Pro-cons, lists, facts, past experiences analyzed and factored in.

_6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
_
Always. I like to learn protocol, but then do what I want anyway on a project. I always have a larger goal in mind, but each detail is planned out usually. My days are sectioned in to hours when I am super workaholic.

_7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
_
I was walking home with my fiancé. We were really giggly sugar high. We noticed the sunset shining between the trees. I felt free to be myself completely, so I sang (in a Jamaican accent), "Look a da island in da trees" and he sang, "It is so pretty you seee..."

We were laughing all the way home singing that. Was a great night, because we both were completely ourselves!

_8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)_

Reading about it, visualizing, memorizing, hands on, experiences, theorizing....I am not sure? It depends on the subject I am learning. Most subjects are easy for me to just read about and take notes on. I like philosophy and math, because I can grasp them easily without much more than a thought. When I took classes for audio-engineering though, I thought it was helpful to have both a hands on approach and to read the books.

_9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
_
DON'T MOVE THAT CANDLE!! :shocked:

_10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
_
Ok, so I had my fiancé present me with a new idea. It turns out that my immediate reaction is to want to first see if it makes sense at ALL, (which his idea didn't), but if it had, I would have been interested in researching it.

_11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
_
In the interest of business.

_12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
_
I don't think I think before speaking, because when I asked my fiancé I said, "Do I think before thinking?" lol I don't like group discussions as much as one-on-one >.<

_13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?_

I like to know where I'm leaping. Through life experiences, I've learned that (with men at least), actions mean way more than words. 

_14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?_

http://www.myfacewhen.net/uploads/1648-noface.jpg

_15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
_
Isolation, workaholism, and http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5xj2jK7D11r53b85.jpg

_16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
_
I don't, people are who they are. I could tell you why I hate people, that would be a fairly long list.

_17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
_
From an anthropological perspective, figuring out what they think about their meaning and purpose in life.

_18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

_Relationships

_19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?_

Everyone thinks of me a little differently, but the one thing I will say, is they all laugh when I make a funny and think I am introverted. 


_20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
_
Composing, producing, wait...my work! WITH NO ONE TO INTERRUPT ME. roud:


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

You sure you're not a Te dom? Just a question.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> You sure you're not a Te dom? Just a question.


Both my parents were very T, my dad was a bit abusive as well. I was raised believing my feelings were invalid. I learned that the only way to relate to my parents was through Te.

Also, what is Te dom?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

christicake said:


> Both my parents were very T, my dad was a bit abusive as well. I was raised believing my feelings were invalid. I learned that the only way to relate to my parents was through Te.
> 
> Also, what is Te dom?


Extraveted thinking dominant user: in other words either ESTJ or ENTJ.


----------



## abigaleblues (Apr 11, 2012)

You sound like an ESTJ to me!


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

If she's Te-dom, I could see her more as an ESTJ. Notice how theorizing came last in her list, and she's basically very straightforward. She wants to do the work herself - far more hands-on than an Ni auxiliary. She mentioned 'experiences' several times, and since it's obvious her more immediate concerns are most important, I would say Si auxiliary.

Then again, I have a feeling her Si may not be in the traditional place - could be tertiary. Ni may actually be her auxiliary if we consider this as being true: "The individual likes to predict the further development of the situations and topics that he is interested in. The individual applies his highly developed sense of vision not as an end in itself, but as a way of promoting the development of his more central interests and activities."

I'm still leaning toward ESTJ though. I don't see much in terms of predictions here - just a lot of focus on work and detail.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

NovaStar said:


> If she's Te-dom, I could see her more as an ESTJ. Notice how theorizing came last in her list, and she's basically very straightforward. She wants to do the work herself - far more hands-on than an Ni auxiliary. She mentioned 'experiences' several times, and since it's obvious her more immediate concerns are most important, I would say Si auxiliary.
> 
> Then again, I have a feeling her Si may not be in the traditional place - could be tertiary. Ni may actually be her auxiliary if we consider this as being true: "The individual likes to predict the further development of the situations and topics that he is interested in. The individual applies his highly developed sense of vision not as an end in itself, but as a way of promoting the development of his more central interests and activities."
> 
> I'm still leaning toward ESTJ though. I don't see much in terms of predictions here - just a lot of focus on work and detail.


I think of myself like a train. My goals are at my destination, the tracks are the things I have to do daily to do to get there. Everything I do in my life goes towards my big life goals.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Also, I keep very few friends and get drained in large groups of people and social events. I am bi-polar, I am wondering if I have a few different personalities? For instance. I just answered this questionare while manic. My cognitive functioning is off and I tend to have no filter on my thoughts when I am manic. I wonder if I am an ESTJ when I am manic. Or maybe I am all the time? Maybe I would never normally question my personality?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

christicake said:


> Also, I keep very few friends and get drained in large groups of people and social events. I am bi-polar, I am wondering if I have a few different personalities? For instance. I just answered this questionare while manic. My cognitive functioning is off and I tend to have no filter on my thoughts when I am manic. I wonder if I am an ESTJ when I am manic. Or maybe I am all the time? Maybe I would never normally question my personality?


This is why I'm reluctant to type you. But you seem to be more of a Te-dom based on this post. Everything else was inconclusive.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

christicake said:


> I wonder if I am an ESTJ when I am manic. Or maybe I am all the time? Maybe I would never normally question my personality?


That might indicate either a tertiary or inferior, since those are the functions that seem to play a dominant role when stressed, anxious, or otherwise off your game. But if that were the case, we would need more conclusive data from you on one of your best days. What little we've read is enough to make a conclusion about at least one function (Te), though I have my doubts about it being your dominant function, since you mentioned bi-polar. I know someone similar, and I honestly think she uses Te as a tertiary, followed by Se as an inferior (hence why I had difficulty deciding if she was ENFP, INFP, or INFJ - I settled on the xNFPs though, based on dominant functions).


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

NovaStar said:


> That might indicate either a tertiary or inferior, since those are the functions that seem to play a dominant role when stressed, anxious, or otherwise off your game. But if that were the case, we would need more conclusive data from you on one of your best days. What little we've read is enough to make a conclusion about at least one function (Te), though I have my doubts about it being your dominant function, since you mentioned bi-polar. I know someone similar, and I honestly think she uses Te as a tertiary, followed by Se as an inferior (hence why I had difficulty deciding if she was ENFP, INFP, or INFJ - I settled on the xNFPs though, based on dominant functions).


I don't know if it is even possible to provide evidence in the state I'm in without it being skewed by this mindset, but I will try. At any rate, this will be interesting to look at later. ^.^

_A typically fairly good day for me_

I've planned each hour out the night before: I have work to do, but I'm also seeing a friend, and doing something for myself. When I wake up, I have my cups of coff, re-do my lists to suit my needs, and then get on with my day. I get a lot of creative work done and compose/produce something really interesting. I meet my friend for coffee and empathize with her situation, make her laugh, and then we go shopping for fun. I buy awesome shoes. I talk to my fiancé for a bit about a new philosophy I've come up with on how people find meaning and purpose in their lives and afterwards we end up laughing and watching a tv show together. I have some alone time doing what have you, (ultra important) before bed and that is it!

But I usually try and do something towards my life goal everyday and try and be social every three days-week. I talk to my fiancé every night 

That is what I can remember. I feel so lost right now.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

christicake said:


> I've planned each hour out the night before: I have work to do, but I'm also seeing a friend, and doing something for myself. When I wake up, I have my cups of coff, re-do my lists to suit my needs, and then get on with my day. I get a lot of creative work done and compose/produce something really interesting. I meet my friend for coffee and empathize with her situation, make her laugh, and then we go shopping for fun. I buy awesome shoes. I talk to my fiancé for a bit about a new philosophy I've come up with on how people find meaning and purpose in their lives and afterwards we end up laughing and watching a tv show together. I have some alone time doing what have you, (ultra important) before bed and that is it!
> 
> But I usually try and do something towards my life goal everyday and try and be social every three days-week. I talk to my fiancé every night
> 
> That is what I can remember. I feel so lost right now.


In all honesty, I'm surprised you can focus on so many things at once. First, planning the day out, then working on your music, then talking with your friend, then making a philosophy to tell your fiance... It really does seem like you're on-the-go when you're at your best! Based on what you've said, it may just be that you really are Te-dominant with an Ni-aux, but I have a theory.

First, answer these questions and it might shed some light on your tertiary: How easy is it for you to get others to do what they wouldn't want to do otherwise? What do you do (and/or how do you react) when someone refuses to do what you tried getting them to do? Do you prefer to use enticement when getting others to do something they otherwise wouldn't do? Or would you prefer putting your foot down and being more direct and assertive?

After reviewing your first questionnaire, I think there's a high probability that Ni is really your aux, since you use your vision to further your goals. An INTJ would use it almost all the time, even when it serves very little 'practical' purpose. To Ni-dominants, the practice of probability and theory is worthwhile in and of itself. But based on what you're focused on telling us, I see more Te - more focus on the outside world and the effects you're having on it. You may not be particularly outgoing, but I highly doubt that means you can't be extroverted.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

NovaStar said:


> In all honesty, I'm surprised you can focus on so many things at once. First, planning the day out, then working on your music, then talking with your friend, then making a philosophy to tell your fiance... It really does seem like you're on-the-go when you're at your best! Based on what you've said, it may just be that you really are Te-dominant with an Ni-aux, but I have a theory.
> 
> First, answer these questions and it might shed some light on your tertiary: How easy is it for you to get others to do what they wouldn't want to do otherwise? What do you do (and/or how do you react) when someone refuses to do what you tried getting them to do? Do you prefer to use enticement when getting others to do something they otherwise wouldn't do? Or would you prefer putting your foot down and being more direct and assertive?



Well, first of all, you can't make anyone do what you want them to do, you can only ask.  It depends on the situation, really. I don't think that is the answer you were going for.  But I have done both! I don't know what I prefer. Maybe that is the problem! I've often been criticized for being too assertive and direct though.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

christicake said:


> Well, first of all, you can't make anyone do what you want them to do, you can only ask.  It depends on the situation, really. I don't think that is the answer you were going for.  But I have done both! I don't know what I prefer. Maybe that is the problem! I've often been criticized for being too assertive and direct though.


On the contrary, some people are particularly good at manipulating others. And then there are others that can use some sort of threat or intimidation. For a less intense example, you may be capable of making someone do something they normally wouldn't do by raw sex appeal. You'd be surprised what you could get people to do (heterosexual men in particular). But if you don't agree with even TRYING to make others do things they wouldn't normally do (like get off their asses and clean the house), that would discount my initial theory. But since you also mentioned that you've been criticized for being too assertive and direct, I think I could see the Se tertiary of an ENTJ.

Of course, your functions aren't necessarily going to be so static. Let me try a second theory and see if it contradicts the apparent conclusion of the first: how cautious are you about offending others when you first meet them? Do you sometimes fall back on social conventions, and if so, how does it make you feel (stressed or secure)? Are you more afraid of people calling you 'insensitive' or 'indirect'? Do you reveal your feelings easily to people you've just met? If not, how do you feel when someone you've just met asks for your feelings about something?


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

I am somehow aware of other's feelings; I feel bad when I'm called insensitive or when I make people feel intimidated. Yet, I have all my life. So, I've had to learn from studying people and being around my friends how to be more normal. Even still, I tend to be random at goofy sometimes and have a hard time expressing what I am trying to say out loud. I can ramble when I'm feeling nervous. I love typing because I can revise as much as I want. In "real life" social interactions I tend to be awkward and misunderstood, sometimes for the better. Online that doesn't happen as much 

what was the question again? I'm starting to feel a little better btw and don't really care about this thread as much  I mean, not like I don't appreciate!! Everything! But it does prove my theory, haha!!! am an ESTJ when I am manic. >_>


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Would you consider today one of your more manic times?


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

christicake said:


> I am somehow aware of other's feelings; I feel bad when I'm called insensitive or when I make people feel intimidated. Yet, I have all my life. So, I've had to learn from studying people and being around my friends how to be more normal. Even still, I tend to be random at goofy sometimes and have a hard time expressing what I am trying to say out loud. I can ramble when I'm feeling nervous.


Feeling bad when you're called insensitive can indicate Fe/Fi somewhere in your function stacking. I would say Fi as either tertiary or inferior, putting you in the ballpark of xSTJ. Do you think every relationship you have should have a more defined purpose, or do you think that just being happy with them is the goal you would aim for?

How concerned are you with your own personal values? 

Do people have to SHOW you how they feel, or are you content with them telling you? 

What if someone tells you that your values are wrong and you need to change? 

Is it awkward when dealing with other peoples' deep personal sentiments?


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

NovaStar said:


> On the contrary, some people are particularly good at manipulating others. And then there are others that can use some sort of threat or intimidation. For a less intense example, you may be capable of making someone do something they normally wouldn't do by raw sex appeal. You'd be surprised what you could get people to do (heterosexual men in particular). But if you don't agree with even TRYING to make others do things they wouldn't normally do (like get off their asses and clean the house), that would discount my initial theory. But since you also mentioned that you've been criticized for being too assertive and direct, I think I could see the Se tertiary of an ENTJ.
> 
> Of course, your functions aren't necessarily going to be so static. Let me try a second theory and see if it contradicts the apparent conclusion of the first: how cautious are you about offending others when you first meet them? Do you sometimes fall back on social conventions, and if so, how does it make you feel (stressed or secure)? Are you more afraid of people calling you 'insensitive' or 'indirect'? Do you reveal your feelings easily to people you've just met? If not, how do you feel when someone you've just met asks for your feelings about something?


I must commend you for really trying to figure this out.  Thanks. I appreciate the method you used and you had good questions!


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Would you consider today one of your more manic times?


Yes and I am on meds. I think it is funny that I am experimenting on myself as I am unwell. But I want to see if there is a correlation between mental illness and the 16 types. 

I want to take the cognative test today and compare to yesterday's results.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

christicake said:


> I must commend you for really trying to figure this out.  Thanks. I appreciate the method you used and you had good questions!


My pleasure. roud:



christicake said:


> But I want to see if there is a correlation between mental illness and the 16 types.


I wish I could remember where I found the post listing all of these, but you can probably search around and find it. I'll let you know if I get to it first though. I believe there is a correlation between personality disorders and specific personalities, but it's not the type itself that causes it. Personality types just make one more prone to certain disorders over others.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

christicake said:


> Yes and I am on meds. I think it is funny that I am experimenting on myself as I am unwell. But I want to see if there is a correlation between mental illness and the 16 types.
> 
> I want to take the cognative test today and compare to yesterday's results.


Hahaha testing out theory even when you're not well? XD Brilliant. 
Can you post up your results after you take it today? I'd like to see them.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Hahaha testing out theory even when you're not well? XD Brilliant.
> Can you post up your results after you take it today? I'd like to see them.


Yes, I'll post my results each day until I get well. Also, you scientist you, of course you'd be interested in my results. :tongue:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm going to go with ISFP or INFP who has learned to wear an ENTJ or ESTJ mask. That might explain why you believe yourself to be somewhat bipolar. 

Feel free to disagree though, as I'm just going off of the answers on your questionnaire.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

MNiS said:


> I'm going to go with ISFP or INFP who has learned to wear an ENTJ or ESTJ mask. That might explain why you believe yourself to be somewhat bipolar.
> 
> Feel free to disagree though, as I'm just going off of the answers on your questionnaire.


This is all interesting to me. I appreciate your thoughts.  I was diagnosed with Bi-Polar type I and I am on medication. It is a chemical issue, but I understand that some people don't agree with the idea of mental illness.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

MNiS said:


> I'm going to go with ISFP or INFP who has learned to wear an ENTJ or ESTJ mask. That might explain why you believe yourself to be somewhat bipolar.


This is definitely a possibility as well. I know one person that wears an ISTJ mask, but in reality, she's a raging INFP with Ti tendencies (Fi-Ti conflict). Then again, I sometimes wonder if it's possible to be a Thinking-dominant acting like a Feeler. That may have been the case for me back in high school, since I was mostly just going with the flow of everyone else. But in reality, I never felt that emotionally connected to anything or anyone. Might I have been wearing an ENFP mask at the time? I definitely didn't mask the Ne, but I think in my adolescence, I purposefully hid the Ti because I just didn't want to deal with people getting all pissy at me. Now? I honestly couldn't care less. :laughing:

As a note, it doesn't necessarily mean you don't have bi-polar. Live with one or two specific dominant functions long enough, and you can come to believe they're the real you. But since the real you is defined by yourself, it's not necessarily the case. Therefore, your mind may also be jumping back to it's natural self on occasion. That's the non-medical explanation for bi-polar. I leave the chemical stuff up to the people who find that interesting, haha.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

@christicake

Well a chemical imbalance is definitely different and personality types would definitely not account for a brain chemical imbalance!

If that's the case then you should type yourself when you're feeling "normal" and not on medication. That way you'll have a more accurate assessment of your baseline type.  Don't try to substitute personality typing with medical advice though.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

NovaStar said:


> This is definitely a possibility as well. I know one person that wears an ISTJ mask, but in reality, she's a raging INFP with Ti tendencies (Fi-Ti conflict). Then again, I sometimes wonder if it's possible to be a Thinking-dominant acting like a Feeler. That may have been the case for me back in high school, since I was mostly just going with the flow of everyone else. But in reality, I never felt that emotionally connected to anything or anyone. Might I have been wearing an ENFP mask at the time? I definitely didn't mask the Ne, but I think in my adolescence, I purposefully hid the Ti because I just didn't want to deal with people getting all pissy at me. Now? I honestly couldn't care less. :laughing:


People can masquerade around as other types and often do. It may be due to work or people in their life that influence a person's normal personality. Someone who is naturally gentle and caring raised in an extremely abusive environment will not be gentle or very caring.



> As a note, it doesn't necessarily mean you don't have bi-polar. Live with one or two specific dominant functions long enough, and you can come to believe they're the real you. But since the real you is defined by yourself, it's not necessarily the case. Therefore, your mind may also be jumping back to it's natural self on occasion. That's the non-medical explanation for bi-polar. I leave the chemical stuff up to the people who find that interesting, haha.


Are you referring to me? I'm not bi-polar as the last time I checked, I'm neurotypical.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

MNiS said:


> @_christicake_
> 
> Well a chemical imbalance is definitely different and personality types would definitely not account for a brain chemical imbalance!
> 
> If that's the case then you should type yourself when you're feeling "normal" and not on medication. That way you'll have a more accurate assessment of your baseline type.  Don't try to substitute personality typing with medical advice though.


You've got it backwards! I want to track my cognitive functions and how they change, every step along the way: from full blown mania to hypo mania back down to stability.

I am just curious!


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Hahaha testing out theory even when you're not well? XD Brilliant.
> Can you post up your results after you take it today? I'd like to see them.





LAST NIGHT's RESULTS 07.05.2012

Condition: manic


*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se)********** (10.2)
unusedintroverted Sensing (Si)***************************** (29.5)
average useextraverted Intuiting (Ne)****************************************** (42.7)
excellent useintroverted Intuiting (Ni)*************************** (27.3)
average useextraverted Thinking (Te)************************************************** ** (52.9)
excellent useintroverted Thinking (Ti)*************************** (27.4)
average useextraverted Feeling (Fe)************************** (26.9)
average useintroverted Feeling (Fi)********************** (22.5)
limited use

*Summary Analysis of Profile
**By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type:*​*ESTJsite.


*TODAY'S RESULTS 07.06.2012

Condition: hypomanic


*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) ************* (13.3)
unusedintroverted Sensing (Si) ************************* (25.9)
average useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************ (36.2)
excellent useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) ****************************** (30.1)
good useextraverted Thinking (Te) ***************************************** (41.2)
excellent useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ****************************** (30.9)
good useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ****************************** (30.8)
good useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************* (31.6)
good use
*Summary Analysis of Profile*
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *ENTJ*
*Lead (Dominant) Process*
*Extraverted Thinking (Te):* Measuring and constructing for progress. Making decisions objectively based on evidence and measures. Checking if things function properly. Applying a procedure to control events and complete goals.

*Support (Auxilliary) Process*
*Introverted Intuiting (Ni):* Transforming with a meta-perspective. Withdrawing from the world and focusing your mind to receive an insight or realization. Checking if synergy results. Trying out a realization to transform things.
If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: *INTJ*, or *ENFP*


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

MNiS said:


> Are you referring to me? I'm not bi-polar as the last time I checked, I'm neurotypical.


Nah, I was referring to @christicake. But now that you mention it...

Just kidding, you're not bi-polar at all. You're too... dare I say it... NORMAL.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

christicake said:


> You've got it backwards!


I'm afraid not. Personality types was never meant to be used to diagnose psychological issues and trying to use it to do so is misusing it.



> I want to my cognitive functions and how they change, every step along the way: from full blown mania to hypo mania back down to stability.
> 
> I am just curious!


Well have at it then. For science. :tongue:



NovaStar said:


> Nah, I was referring to @christicake. But now that you mention it...
> 
> Just kidding, you're not bi-polar at all. You're too... dare I say it... NORMAL.


Yeah, it's both a positive and a negative. :tongue:


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

christicake said:


> LAST NIGHT's RESULTS 07.05.2012
> 
> Condition: manic
> 
> ...


Weird. The only thing that's pretty much constant is high Te and low Se. I don't know what to make of this.
Maybe it's some sort of functional loop? It would explain all of the random Te and Se throughout your post.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

MNiS said:


> I'm afraid not. Personality types was never meant to be used to diagnose psychological issues and trying to use it to do so is misusing it.


It is not to diagnose. It is to see if my perception of the world and interaction of the world -basically to see if my cognitive functions change during the state of mania. Apparently, when one is manic, 1/3 of their brain is offline, the pre-frontal cortex being one of the areas. I want to see how that affects one's personality. Since this cognitive function test gives me exact percentages, I find it fascinating. 

I just have this theory that one's mental state is completely different when they are manic then when they are stable, therefore they must have different cognitive functions, therefore the way they interact with the world and the way people view them will be different. That is kind of why I started the thread to be honest. :blushed:


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Maybe it's some sort of functional loop? It would explain all of the random Te and Se throughout your post.


It isn't the first time I've seen someone type differently in one test. One person in particular typed ISTJ, INTJ, and INTP on different days. I wish I kept a more specific record of functional typing, but I think she masks herself around me too much for any information gathered by a test to be accurate.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

christicake said:


> It is not to diagnose. It is to see if my perception of the world and interaction of the world -basically to see if my cognitive functions change during the state of mania. Apparently, when one is manic, 1/3 of their brain is offline, the pre-frontal cortex being one of the areas. I want to see how that affects one's personality. Since this cognitive function test gives me exact percentages, I find it fascinating.
> 
> I just have this theory that one's mental state is completely different when they are manic then when they are stable, therefore they must have different cognitive functions, therefore the way they interact with the world and the way people view them will be different. That is kind of why I started the thread to be honest. :blushed:


You're misusing the test then. Every MBTI test asks you to answer the questions based on how you generally and usually are, not how you're feeling at the moment. If you type yourself based on how you're feeling at the moment then you may never receive an accurate assessment. 

Still though, you don't need me to tell you what you can and can't do with these tests so if you think it's a good time to be had, then go for it. :laughing:


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

NovaStar said:


> It isn't the first time I've seen someone type differently in one test. One person in particular typed ISTJ, INTJ, and INTP on different days. I wish I kept a more specific record of functional typing, but I think she masks herself around me too much for any information gathered by a test to be accurate.


I'm just taking into account the Bipolar Disorder I she mentioned, and that she's on medication right now. I can't totally rule it out or dismiss it right now. That might affect her in some way. I want to see what her test results look like outside of her manic state.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

NovaStar said:


> It isn't the first time I've seen someone type differently in one test. One person in particular typed ISTJ, INTJ, and INTP on different days. I wish I kept a more specific record of functional typing, but I think she masks herself around me too much for any information gathered by a test to be accurate.


Well, like I said, with the yes/no quizzes, I've always gotten an INTJ, but I've never tested during instability. I think it is better to use the cognitive test, idk. I hate myself for this entire thing right now. I feel so embarrassed. I predict, that as I start to get better, I will start to feel really angry at myself for this public experiment.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

MNiS said:


> You're misusing the test then. Every MBTI test asks you to answer the questions based on how you generally and usually are, not how you're feeling at the moment. If you type yourself based on how you're feeling at the moment then you may never receive an accurate assessment.
> 
> Still though, you don't need me to tell you what you can and can't do with these tests so if you think it's a good time to be had, then go for it. :laughing:


No offense, but you are wrong again.  It isn't about "feeling in the moment". I have a lack of awareness of my mindset because 1/3 of my brain is literally off-line. My mental state right now is who I am. Yet tomorrow, I may have a different mental state entirely. Bi-polar instability starts with, essentially a mini brain seizure. That is why Lamictal, an anti-seizure medication commonly prescribed in combination with Lithium works so well.


----------

